# Tube Driver v1.3 build



## Red2203Stack (Feb 19, 2020)

Never tried an original BK Butler Tube Driver but always wanted to give one a go. I found the PCB’s at TH Customs over in Germany. After doing some research, I decided to order the parts for two builds. This is the first. The PCB is pretty accurate to the original, with a few small improvements, mainly to the power rail and tone control (Baxandall). I kept the values of all passive components the same as original. The enclosure is a Hammond 515-0910.

After reading the reviews on the original, it’s obvious this is a great sounding pedal but like any real tube design, it’s susceptible to heat and noise. I kept that in mind when ordering components.

I went with Takman carbon film resistors. I previously used samples in select positions of other builds and really liked em. This is the first build with all Takmans. The caps are Wima.

Currently waiting on the correct small pin tube sockets but hope to have it done late next week. Any tips or suggestions for this build?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## falzhobel (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice enclosure ! I've built a Matchless HotBox in one of that kind in the early 10's (Can I say that ? Early 10's ?). Looking forward your design !


----------



## Red2203Stack (Feb 19, 2020)

Falzhobel, haha yea the early teens. Thanks for the reply. First time I’ve used this type of enclosure and like it. Already planning the next build. Same enclosure only wider with 3 or 4 different preamp boards...Soldano, Mesa, 5150 etc. How do yo like the Hotbox?


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 20, 2020)

I use a Hotbox clone and a Soldano GTO clone as my main drive pedals on my board and both are excellent. I built a couple tube drivers back in the day and they do fine for 60V plates, but high voltage preamps are a different beast.


----------



## Red2203Stack (Feb 21, 2020)

vigilante398 said:


> I use a Hotbox clone and a Soldano GTO clone as my main drive pedals on my board and both are excellent. I built a couple tube drivers back in the day and they do fine for 60V plates, but high voltage preamps are a different beast.



Know what you mean about preamps. I have an 1988 ADA MP1 in the the effects loop that I fully serviced. Wouldn’t trade it for the world. I plan to replace my Maxon OD9 with the Tube Driver for a little more going into the front input.
Was thinking of trying a JRC4558 opamp in the tube driver, instead of the TL072 Any idea what opamp(s) the hotbox uses?


----------



## Red2203Stack (Feb 21, 2020)

falzhobel said:


> Nice enclosure ! I've built a Matchless HotBox in one of that kind in the early 10's (Can I say that ? Early 10's ?). Looking forward your design !



Cool, not very familiar with the Hotbox but it sure looks awesome. what kind of opamps/tubes did you go with?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 21, 2020)

I have a B.K. Butler Blue Tube, 3 B.K. Butler Real Tube's & B.K. Butler Tube Driver with Bias pot (Very Handy) , even the Baby 9v .
I run 12au7's in all of them except the Baby, They just sound Smoother throughout the Gain Knob.
I do like the Black version's with the 3 band EQ!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 21, 2020)

I should mention that being in Australia, They run of 240v Mains Power.
2 of the Real Tubes & the Blue Tube were 110v & have been converted to run of a detachable external 12v AC 500ma Power Transformer, They has less background noise than the Transformer inside the Enclosure's.


----------



## Red2203Stack (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice collection. I‘m running Telefunken 12AU7’s in my ADA MP1. They reduce noise, added more tube tone. I got some tubes set aside to try with the tube driver.


----------



## Flying (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi Joe, thanks for posting, I don't know if you have also made either the MOSFET driver or the Cattle Driver as I'd be very interested to see how they compare. I used to have a BK Butler Tube Driver, alas sold it years ago, and had it at a time when as a player and with the amp I had I never really got to know what it was capable of.


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 27, 2020)

Red2203Stack said:


> Know what you mean about preamps. I have an 1988 ADA MP1 in the the effects loop that I fully serviced. Wouldn’t trade it for the world. I plan to replace my Maxon OD9 with the Tube Driver for a little more going into the front input.
> Was thinking of trying a JRC4558 opamp in the tube driver, instead of the TL072 Any idea what opamp(s) the hotbox uses?



The Hotbox is all-tube, no op-amps. It uses a pair of 12AX7.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

I have yet to build a tube-based pedal.  Now you've go me thinkin'.


----------

